# How to find last minute charters . .



## ajoliver (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm looking for a cabin on a crewed monohull - last minute deals are OK. 

Google is very little help . .

Can anyone suggest a web site, company and/or broker? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dano970 (Nov 8, 2016)

Might try latesail. They specialize in last minute deals and you can chose crewed, bareboat, entire boat, cabin, etc.


----------

